

Is It Worth Being Wise? (2007) - brandonhsiao
http://paulgraham.com/wisdom.html

======
hynahmwxsbyb
I'm not sure I agree with PG here. I see intelligence as an ability to
interpolate (usually quickly) whereas wisdom is extrapolation. I think about
highly intelligent people who have a deep knowledge base and are able to use
that to react to the 95% or the challenges they face, but stumble on the other
5%.

------
collint
Wisdom is knowing which approach to take.

Intelligence is being able to apply the given approach.

edit: Unless the approach is 'hit the other one in the face', then all the
intellectual posturing in the world won't do you much good.

